
The Theresa Duncan CD-ROMs (2015) - trop
http://archive.rhizome.org/theresa-duncan-cdroms/#section-1
======
indescions_2018
Deep background on double love suicide of artist couple Theresa Duncan and
Jeremy Blake that rocked the nyc art world in mid-noughties:

The Golden Suicides by Nancy Jo Sales

[https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2008/01/suicides200801](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2008/01/suicides200801)

Thanks for posting. Rhizome is doing a great job of archive early net art ;)

